# Inspection Forms



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Miller6386 said:


> I have a new customer who we "refurbed" a surface grinder for. We added a coolant tank to the machine and upon installation of the switch found that the "ground" for the machine had no grounding properties... Traced it back to the transformer and found that the ground wire to the machine was just connected to a disconnect box which was supposed to be ground through conduit but was not.... Well in my report I noted the issues and spoke with the owner of the company...
> 
> He wants me to come in and do a FULL inspection on the wiring in the entire building. So I will be testing all legs of power, amperage at boxes, verify proper wire, verify grounds at each machine, verify proper 110v wiring and ground, pull down any unused conduit and/or boxes....
> 
> ...


How about this!.. http://electrical.theiet.org/wiring-regulations/forms/


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! I saw that and was thinking of adding that to my final report.... I am working on putting together just an excel sheet that I can record the info from each machine or disconnect. I think with how old the building is and all the different companies/people in and out hooking up and moving machines the buss bar is going to be a disaster along with all the disconnects. 

Sent.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Miller6386 said:


> Thanks! I saw that and was thinking of adding that to my final report.... I am working on putting together just an excel sheet that I can record the info from each machine or disconnect. I think with how old the building is and all the different companies/people in and out hooking up and moving machines the buss bar is going to be a disaster along with all the disconnects.
> 
> Sent.


You might want to make use of an ipad , use the note book and take pictures of all the equipment and add them to the notes.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

I planned on photos. Our shop is pretty small but there has been talk of getting us all tablets. 

Sent.


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

There is an app called "punchlists" you can make notes with photos and print up a professional looking list for your customer. I use it all the time for ongoing jobs.


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> There is an app called "punchlists" you can make notes with photos and print up a professional looking list for your customer. I use it all the time for ongoing jobs.



THANKS!! This app looks like it will be GREAT for doing PM posters on machines.... We do TONS of those and as of now I had always been taking pictures with my camera and just taking down notes.... 

Now to find a tablet with a good camera in it........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a thought - you might call this an analysis or review. "Inspection" might sound like you're an...erm...inspector. Minor point, I know.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree.
You might want to make up a data collection form for each piece of equipment and panel board.
Get that data on a spreadsheet and make columns for voltage, amperage, feeder size and type.
From there, you can make a plan for inspection and testing.
From that data, you can propose what ever remediation might be necessary and classify the remediation from anything from Preventative Maintenance to Urgent/ critical.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> There is an app called "punchlists" you can make notes with photos and print up a professional looking list for your customer. I use it all the time for ongoing jobs.


Who makes the app? There are quite a few.

We currently use 2
One is called Inspections by Mpengo in the app store ( thanks Allwires!)
And one we just started tinkering with called Checklist Inspector by Veam Studios. It was free for a day in AppsGoneFree, but of course the day I forgot to check I missed the $15 (Cdn) savings lol.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> There is an app called "punchlists" you can make notes with photos and print up a professional looking list for your customer. I use it all the time for ongoing jobs.


I saw both "Punch-lists" and "construction punch lists" the first one was $10 and had horrible reviews. The second one is $5 and has one good review.
Can you check on which one you use and let us know?


----------



## Miller6386 (Apr 6, 2014)

jrannis said:


> I agree.
> You might want to make up a data collection form for each piece of equipment and panel board.
> Get that data on a spreadsheet and make columns for voltage, amperage, feeder size and type.
> From there, you can make a plan for inspection and testing.
> From that data, you can propose what ever remediation might be necessary and classify the remediation from anything from Preventative Maintenance to Urgent/ critical.


I made a form with machine location, and voltage, amperage, wire size, disconnect/fuse size, whether or not the machine has proper ground then a section to list notes or comments for each machine. 

Sent.


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Who makes the app? There are quite a few. We currently use 2 One is called Inspections by Mpengo in the app store ( thanks Allwires!) And one we just started tinkering with called Checklist Inspector by Veam Studios. It was free for a day in AppsGoneFree, but of course the day I forgot to check I missed the $15 (Cdn) savings lol.


The one I use is made by Smartools LLC. It is $9.99 but there is a free lite version that doesn't do as much but you can see if it will work for you. It really helps to keep me organized.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> The one I use is made by Smartools LLC. It is $9.99 but there is a free lite version that doesn't do as much but you can see if it will work for you. It really helps to keep me organized.


Do you mean OnSite Punchlist? Sorry having a bugger of a time finding it on the ipad.:laughing:


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Do you mean OnSite Punchlist? Sorry having a bugger of a time finding it on the ipad.:laughing:



"PunchLists" by Smartools LLC


----------

